# MAC and makeup in Amsterdam?



## MRV (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm travelling to Amsterdam in April. Any makeup shopping tips (besides the usual French globals)? I didn't find any Mac there!?


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a Mac counter inside of Bijenkorf department store in a 10-minute walk from the Central station and a Mac Pro on the street called Heiligeweg (one of the side-streets of Kalverstraat, the main shopping street of Amsterdam). There is another cosmetics store right next to it, I think it is called Make Up Store.  Other than that, I don't think there is anything that you don't have in France!


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, great. Thanks for the info. I will check the Macs out. Unfortunately I'm not in France (but Scandinavia), although I wish I were there again!


----------



## fieran (Jan 27, 2011)

MRV said:


> Oh, great. Thanks for the info. I will check the Macs out. Unfortunately I'm not in France (but Scandinavia), although I wish I were there again!



 	Just so you know - the MAC in Heiligeweg is a wonderful PRO Store and they do tax free shopping which makes splurging there all the more justifiable 

  	Enjoy yourself!


----------



## litelity (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi! I am going to Amsterdam myself in the end of this year, and I am looking forward to do some cosmetics haul!
  	I'm super delighted to hear about the MAC pro store in Heiligeweg with nice SA as written here in the forum!
  	However, how about other make up store? any particular recommendation?
  	I was looking forward to get some MUFE and Nars product. But apparently they aren't available in Amsterdam


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 4, 2011)

MUFE is available, but you'd need to catch a tram to Amstelveen, which is next to Amsterdam. A department store V&D department store there has Sephora, which sells, among others, MUFE, Inglot, Benefit, etc.  No NARS, unfortunately.

  	Next to Mac Pro, there is another cosmetics store, which is called Make up store. I think this is a Swedish brand, which is about the same price range as MUFE and MAC. 

  	HTH


----------



## Gabriella24 (Aug 16, 2012)

so u r only looking for high end makeups?


----------



## xJustgirlie (Aug 19, 2012)

If I were you, I wouldn't spend your money in Holland for makeup. Makeup in general is really expensive here. Unless the prices are higher in your country, I wouldn't do hauls here.


----------

